

A Ruby programer trying out Meteor.js - KenshiNS
https://semaphoreapp.com/blog/2014/11/19/meteorjs-getting-started.html?true

======
MrBra
What's wrong? Why did you title this "Ruby programmer trying out Meteor.js"
while the original article is simply "Meteor.js: Getting Started" ?

Also, the article does not mention Ruby even once!

Also you've just done that 3 days ago ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8641719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8641719).
You posted this same article with this same wrong title. And I had already
commented you on that.

Oh wait, wasn't it you? Right, my bad, it was another username posting that...

What a strange coincidence we have here, two different users both using a
brand new HN account, who submit exactly the same article naming it exactly
the same wrong way in a 3 days time span...

That's not good. What are you trying to do?

